# 1900s track racer



## Joe Buffardi (Dec 23, 2014)

I treated myself to a christmas present. I found this beauty last night. I was buying some model a new depart. Hubs and I found this hanging up in the rafters. Looks like an early track bike to me. I am not too sure on the make. Any ideas? Any help would be very much appreciated.


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 23, 2014)

I have seen that chain ring so many times but just can't put my finger on what it is.  It's killing me....somebody chime in and put me out of my misery.


----------



## theyankeedoodler (Dec 23, 2014)

Same here on the chainring.  I used to have the entire crankset of it.  Just can't recall info on it.


----------



## bricycle (Dec 23, 2014)

Westfield, possibly Columbia according to Sprocket compliation thread.


----------



## Handyman (Dec 23, 2014)

*1900 Track Bike Chainring*

I believe I have that same chainring on a 1900 Iver Johnson...............If I recall correctly, we narrowed it down to a Columbia chainring.  I tried to find the thread that all the discussion was posted in but I couldn't put my finger on it.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## bricycle (Dec 23, 2014)

Wow, the darts on that 1900 Iver are wonderful!!!!


----------



## oddball (Dec 24, 2014)

Have the same on my early Yale, believe it's a Stevens Repair Hanger


----------



## oddball (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## oddball (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## Joe Buffardi (Dec 24, 2014)

Very nice bike!


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Dec 24, 2014)

*Info*

Very helpful crank info. Thank you!


----------



## Handyman (Dec 24, 2014)

Oddball, Thanks for all the pics and the add on the Stephens Repair Chainring.  I always wondered if the chainring on my 1900 Iver was a factory installed part or a replacement.  It appears these were used to get almost any brand bike up and running again.  Great post.  Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Dec 24, 2014)

I did some research and finally figured out what my bike is. Its a Napolean. Same exact frame and fork as Fordmikes.


----------



## robp (Dec 25, 2014)

Oddball - nice bike in post #8 !   Are those tires reproductions?  What make/width are they?


----------



## oddball (Dec 26, 2014)

Yeah, tires are Amterdams on Velocity Blunt 35 rims painted to look like old wood rims.
Cliff


----------



## Balloon Knot (Dec 27, 2014)

oddball said:


> Have the same on my early Yale, believe it's a Stevens Repair Hanger




Great information. Thanks.


----------

